# The tampon myth



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I plan on trying it in a few weeks. If it works I think I might try to sell some lol. Being a gal I will let ya know what my results are.


----------



## tater tot (Apr 24, 2010)

with all the scents available, i CAN"T imagine why anyone would see this as a good idea. disgusting.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

jowens27 said:


> Ok we have all heard it talked about and people saying to use you wifes/girlfriends used tampons to attract deer. I've read multiple threads about this and in every one someone always says "this year I'm going to try it with my cam and see" well I still haven't found any pictures from this. So can anyone provide proof that this works?


This has been done to death on here. (there are two threads with about 20 pages of reading between them)


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## brthrsmchl (Mar 9, 2009)

Gross...I really hope I don't walk up on any tampons hanging in the trees on the way to my stand.


----------



## thebrowningdude (Nov 20, 2009)

My brother in law has consistantly shot large archery bucks for as long as I've known him 20 years..he does this. He's a hell of a hunter, but he doesn't think it's stupid.

Just sayin'.


----------



## shkyhnds (Jul 11, 2007)

can someone post a link to the other threads? I have read one of them and it's always good for a laugh and I am in need of some good humor! :tongue:


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

hunting170 said:


> This has been done to death on here. (there are two threads with about 20 pages of reading between them)


Unless I searches incorrectly I can't find cam pics with 2 items in it a buck and a tampon


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

It makes a better catfish bait.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

That time of the month for women is NOT when they are in estrous..not sure how it could possibly attract a deer any other way than curiosity - and then you might as well use something else..


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

my wife said to get the unscented ones.........me....i won't even pick up the box and put it in the cart!!!!!!

be my luck to die of a heart attack,in the woods, with a box of kotex in my hand..........the gossip lines would light up!!!

thanks ,but NO THANKS!


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

You use them for scent drags or hang them on a branch after dipping it in some doe estrous. I carry one in my survival kit for fire starter.


----------



## pns (Oct 11, 2007)

I heard it supposed to attrACT BEARS


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Can you imaging getting stopped by the sheriff or the DNR with a half dozen tampons in a ziplock bag! 

Explain that one!


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

pns said:


> I heard it supposed to attrACT BEARS


hahaha

"ya hear that Ron? Bears!"


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

I posted that video clip on the last tampon thread...LOL


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

BowTechTony said:


> hahaha
> 
> "ya hear that Ron? Bears!"


What is that from? It's driving me nuts.


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> What is that from? It's driving me nuts.


Anchorman:tongue:


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

*I really shouldn't....but what the hay!*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1055938&highlight=great+tampon+debate



Enjoy:wink:


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

If I walk into one of them in the woods you had better book it right out before I find you because I will not hunt with red Indian paint on my face..... Hang on ill see if my lady would even bag them for me be right back


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

News flash..... a human (woman) on the rag is NOT an Estrus cycle! 

Would deer check it out based on simple curiousity..... I'm sure they would..... but NO MORE than they would ANY other scent. 

Based on my own testing with trail cams and mock scrapes over the last several years...... human urine works better than MOST commercial scents!


----------



## Savage Daddy (Oct 25, 2010)

pns said:


> I heard it supposed to attrACT BEARS


...at least one week a month, in my experience


----------



## bohunter09 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cornfed said:


> News flash..... a human (woman) on the rag is NOT an Estrus cycle!
> 
> Would deer check it out based on simple curiousity..... I'm sure they would..... but NO MORE than they would ANY other scent.
> 
> Based on my own testing with trail cams and mock scrapes over the last several years...... human urine works better than MOST commercial scents!


I agree with you


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

It's done.........there is nothing we can do but await the return of hunlee!


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

twisted1600 said:


> It's done.........there is nothing we can do but await the return of hunlee!


Can't wait, his threads were a riot!


----------



## A Harbison (Jul 8, 2007)

Cornfed said:


> News flash..... a human (woman) on the rag is NOT an Estrus cycle!
> 
> Would deer check it out based on simple curiousity..... I'm sure they would..... but NO MORE than they would ANY other scent.
> 
> Based on my own testing with trail cams and mock scrapes over the last several years...... human urine works better than MOST commercial scents!



You said human urine works better than MOST commercial scents. Which one do not fall in the category MOST.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

can we get them with camo strings?.......KOTEX REALTREE WITH REAL PEE!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

dear lord i thought walking into spiderwebs in the dark was bad if i ever get face painted by one of these . . . im going balistic


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

shaffer88 said:


> dear lord i thought walking into spiderwebs in the dark was bad if i ever get face painted by one of these . . . im going balistic


LOL...the spider web to the face turns everybody into a ninja! If I karate chop a tampon in the dark...I'm gonna quite hunting!


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Okay. When I first read this thread, I thought it said,* "Tarpon Myths"*, because I didn't have my glasses on. I thought it was a little odd that there would be a big game fishing post on AT bowhunting forum, but I've seen stranger things... That is...*Until I put my #@%&ing glasses on!* I really have no interest, whatsoever, in used feminine hygiene products in any context! I personally am of the opinion, that these items, some of your are procuring from obviously saintly women in your lives, willing to do anything to help you in your pursuits, have very little (if any) value for hunting trophy bucks during the rut. *Of this, I am quite certain!* Give it up! It ain't gonna help! Enough said about that. 

But I do love tarpon fishing, so not to derail this thread* (heaven forbid)*, but I was wondering if anyone out there in AT land, could bust a few *TARPON MYTHs* for me, while we're on *(or off)* the topic! For instance, do tarpon really prefer live blue or calico crabs over cigar minnows, or is that a myth? When fly fishing for tarpon, is it true that you're more likely to catch a mature tarpon, when fishing clear water, on a 2/0 Palolo Worm in the Homosassa, FL area, than when using a 3/0 Red & Yellow Whistler in muddier toned water?

These questions sometimes really haunt me. So, if anyone can help me with clearing up some TARPON MYTHS, I'd really appreciate it!! Thanks in advance.:beer::beer::beer::darkbeer:


----------



## pns (Oct 11, 2007)

use to hang deer scent from tree limbs with unused ones.


TheScOuT said:


> Can you imaging getting stopped by the sheriff or the DNR with a half dozen tampons in a ziplock bag!
> 
> Explain that one!


----------



## Brett K (Jan 9, 2007)

My second most favorite week to hunt other than the rut has to do with avoiding that whole scene. It is also the worst possible time to make any unusual requests. No thanks.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

jowens27 said:


> Ok we have all heard it talked about and people saying to use you wifes/girlfriends used tampons to attract deer. I've read multiple threads about this and in every one someone always says "this year I'm going to try it with my cam and see" well I still haven't found any pictures from this. So can anyone provide proof that this works?



I know you just joined AT, but it's not cool anymore


----------



## andypanda (Nov 3, 2009)

thebrowningdude said:


> My brother in law has consistantly shot large archery bucks for as long as I've known him 20 years..he does this. He's a hell of a hunter, but he doesn't think it's stupid.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Uh,,,you do realize where.......uh, nevermind....


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

wow. never heard of this. maybe if you bought new unscented tampons and used doe urine it might work.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

This is a dead horse.


----------



## lundinbridge (Sep 3, 2011)

BigXX78 said:


> Okay. When I first read this thread, I thought it said,* "Tarpon Myths"*, because I didn't have my glasses on. I thought it was a little odd that there would be a big game fishing post on AT bowhunting forum, but I've seen stranger things... That is...*Until I put my #@%&ing glasses on!* I really have no interest, whatsoever, in used feminine hygiene products in any context! I personally am of the opinion, that these items, some of your are procuring from obviously saintly women in your lives, willing to do anything to help you in your pursuits, have very little (if any) value for hunting trophy bucks during the rut. *Of this, I am quite certain!* Give it up! It ain't gonna help! Enough said about that.
> 
> But I do love tarpon fishing, so not to derail this thread* (heaven forbid)*, but I was wondering if anyone out there in AT land, could bust a few *TARPON MYTHs* for me, while we're on *(or off)* the topic! For instance, do tarpon really prefer live blue or calico crabs over cigar minnows, or is that a myth? When fly fishing for tarpon, is it true that you're more likely to catch a mature tarpon, when fishing clear water, on a 2/0 Palolo Worm in the Homosassa, FL area, than when using a 3/0 Red & Yellow Whistler in muddier toned water?
> 
> These questions sometimes really haunt me. So, if anyone can help me with clearing up some TARPON MYTHS, I'd really appreciate it!! Thanks in advance.:beer::beer::beer::darkbeer:


I would think that it would be much easier to see the tarpon in the clearer water for sight fishing purposes, but in the muddier water it would usually be less oxygenated so they would need to get air from outside of the water, causing them to roll which would help you spot them. Never fly fished for them though so I'm not familiar with those flies at all but bigger the better i guess! haha now its officially tarpon myths


----------



## Dix (Jun 10, 2020)

brthrsmchl said:


> Gross...I really hope I don't walk up on any tampons hanging in the trees on the way to my stand.


Man I tell you what a unused tampon is the best for in heat "holder" money can by.it has its own tie for hanging or drag and I have used it on many a scrapes


----------

